# Does P.E. license and/or Master's or Ph.D. help that much in career/salary?



## Engineerer (Feb 15, 2011)

I am hoping one day to take my P.E. exam, but I had a few questions that I hope some people may have thoughts on. Just a quick description on me, I passed F.E. exam, I have a master's in electrical engineering, and am just starting to work in the construction industry. If I were to take the P.E. now, I would take it in power.

1) Does having a P.E. license help that much in terms of being promoted/increase in salary? What if you just stay in engineering management as opposed to doing design work?

2) Does a master's engineering degree help much in career progression? How about a Ph.D.?

3) Does a master's degree really count for 1 year of work experience for the P.E. exam? Does a Ph.D. then count for 2 years of work experience?

If this post or something related is somewhere else already, please post thread.

Any advice/help is appreciated.


----------



## humner (Feb 15, 2011)

It matters what you are going to do and who you are going to work for. As far as where I work, when a position opens up, I can then apply for it, the PE does not guarentee promotion, but makes it easier. If all things go well for me, I can stand to see between $7000 to $14000 increase in salary if I get one of the positions.

As far as having a masters degree, it matters on the state you will be working in and if it is ABET.

On your third question, check with your state licensing board.

You should look at old posts, you may find info on the state your in. Don't limit yourself with checking the electric engineering boards on this site, check them all.

Good luck!


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 15, 2011)

1) Yes, getting a PE does help increase your salary. If your current employer doesnt pay you more for a PE then you can probably find someone out there who will. If your motivation for getting the PE is money or increased upward mobility it may require jumping ship but it will help you move upward. I got a raise when I got the PE and I dont even have to stamp drawings.

2) This is tricky. I didnt get my masters but I took several masters level classes after I started working. The stuff I learned in those classes was pure gold. I found the higher level classes to be much concrete and applicable to stuff I do in the "real world". I think over all though your mileage will vary. I doubt most companies would promote you just because you have a masters, but a masters would probably give you some experience/book learning that makes you a better engineer and thus more likely to be promoted.

3) This varies by state. You'll have to ask your state board to confirm what experience is granted for post-graduate work.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 15, 2011)

I think its different based on your discipline

In Civil I would say the order of importance would be

PE&gt;PHd&gt;Masters

But I dont think thats true for others..

In Electrical, Mechanical, etc where your not designing something strictly for public use / benefit I know a lot of EE's that are succesful but never got a license.. for some reason no one at Ford has PE from what I am told?


----------



## redsouther (Feb 16, 2011)

Having spent over 12 years in the construction industry, I can say that a PE is definitely a plus in terms of salary and being marketable as a potential employee. However, and this depends on the type of company you work for, you are generally going to get the most out of your license on the design side. After all, the purpose of a PE is to allow you to "practice engineering" and seal construction documents.

It all depends on how (and how much) your company can utilize your license. Some bigger companies seem to have automatic increases in pay if you get your PE, even if you don't seal documents. I know a lot of project managers who have their PE and do very well - I'm just not sure what it means to their company if they don't actually use it (other than reputation/resume adornment).

As for advanced degrees, very little of what I know about every day practice came from a classroom. From a practical standpoint, experience seems to be more valuable in construction.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it depends on your work requirement. If you are supposed to design things that need stamps, a PE license is worth money of course. Even if not, your company can proudly display what good employees they have.

On the graduate degrees: it sure doesn't hurt and when you do more analyzing it will be good.

If your current employer doesn't honor it, there always are more employers. Even if MS/PE doesn't get you a new job, it at least gets you int eh interview. Imagine a company gets 100 applications for one opening.

90 have an engineering degree. 70 have a degree and experience. 50 have a degree and experience in the field they look for. 30 have all that and a PE. and only 10 have all that plus a Master's degree. that way they legally can weed out at least 80 people, and you still are considered.

You also should think of license and education a an investment in yourself. YOU accomplished what others didn't. there always will be one person bad-mouthing your degree (out of jealousy), but 99 will acknowledge that you achieved something, including yourself.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 18, 2011)

A lot of higher-income civil municipal positions (City Engineer, DPW Director, etc) require PE and say "advanced degree prefered."


----------



## andyrich (Feb 22, 2011)

I could not imagine going through the 4 years of engineering school and not getting my PE license. It was my biggest goal coming out of college.

That being said, I think that having the the PE, masters and PHD can all help with salary. Of course, it depends on the job. I also agree that these are resume builders and mostly they help to get you an interview. Ultimately, though, what matters is the value you bring to the company.

I am now self employed as an structural engineer, and could not be so without a PE. I enjoy the benefits (and stress) of self-employment because of having the PE.

I never went for the Master's or PHD., though. I actually enjoy school, but it just didn't work out for me to get these degrees. I thought about going back to school, but at this point, I do not see the value in it. In other words, I could get the master's degree, but my clients are not going to let me charge them 10% more just because I have another degree on the wall. And, if there is some skill or technique I need to learn... I wil just go learn it! I am not putting down these degrees, I am just saying that for me, right now it does not make sense.

Of course, now the engineering societies such as ASCE are beginning to push the Master's level degrees, so be aware of this as well...

HTH, Andy at civil pe


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 22, 2011)

No / will not make a difference...and why to waste my time?

Those are my answers...


----------



## Elecon (Feb 22, 2011)

I have Masters in Electrical Engineering from New York University. Recently I got my PE from NY. I believe, PE has more value than Masters degree....however, Masters Degree will get you more money....PE will get you more Respect. I benifited from both of them. Good Luck in what ever certification you aim for.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 23, 2011)

The job market is just so weak right now (especially here in Michigan) that employers can be crazy selective.

They could require a PE, PhD, former military, notary public with scuba certification and they would still get hundreds of applicants for each vacancy.


----------



## ironman (Mar 7, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> The job market is just so weak right now (especially here in Michigan) that employers can be crazy selective.
> They could require a PE, PhD, former military, notary public with scuba certification and they would still get hundreds of applicants for each vacancy.


Thats true, but thoes 100's of applicants wont nessicarily have anywhere close to the certs or experience that is required. A job I applied for one time the employer was getting tired of people who were not qualified applying for things. So while an employer can do that it does not mean that the quality of the applicant improves it just means people are applying for anything and everything because they are desperate, wont be too long before people turn to crime to survive espeically if the gov shuts down and they cut off benifits.


----------



## navyasw02 (Mar 7, 2011)

ironman said:


> So while an employer can do that it does not mean that the quality of the applicant improves it just means people are applying for anything and everything because they are desperate, wont be too long before people turn to crime to survive espeically if the gov shuts down and they cut off benifits.


What?!?!?!? Have you been hanging out with Charlie Sheen?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 7, 2011)

Heeeeeeee'sssssss baaaaaaaack!


----------



## ironman (Mar 8, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> > So while an employer can do that it does not mean that the quality of the applicant improves it just means people are applying for anything and everything because they are desperate, wont be too long before people turn to crime to survive espeically if the gov shuts down and they cut off benifits.
> ...


Charlie Sheen is the man, 2 and a half men is the funniest show on TV. Anyways all we have to do is wait and see what happens.


----------



## navyasw02 (Mar 8, 2011)

ironman said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > ironman said:
> ...


I believe Charlie Sheen would call you a troll.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 8, 2011)

^^^That is awesome


----------

